# A Torch For R6745



## Silver (5/7/14)

So somehow I got on to the Nitecore SA mailing list.
They sent me a mailer this morning with a new torch that has been released.
It's called the TM36.




I quite like torches so I clicked on the link to see out of interest what it costs

http://nitecoresa.co.za/home/flashl...p52-battery-pack-220-v-12-v-internal-charger/

*So you can imagine my surprise when I saw it costs R6,745!!*

I laughed when I saw that the battery pack contains 8 18650 2300mah batteries. Yes, eight! My goodness that is a total of 18,400 mah!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MurderDoll (5/7/14)

Jeez! You can blind someone on the moon with that thing!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## devdev (5/7/14)

> If you can’t manage to do what you want to do with this little Monstrosity, you probably should wait for the day.


 
Lol. A beam distance of 11oo metres. I think I want one

Reactions: Like 1


----------

